
My Remote Work Office Setup - rchaudhary
https://anjuansimmons.com/blog/my-remote-work-office-setup
======
throw03172019
I appreciate sharing of work spaces because it helps people understand what
works.

For me, this space has too much going on. I prefer a much simpler workspace.
Standing desk, macbook, monitor and a notebook.

